# Bare Essentials for Waterfowl Hunting



## grul722 (Nov 12, 2008)

As a rookie this year, I am hoping to be able to hunt with some veterans.
What are bare essentials that I should have?
Thanks for the advice in advance.


----------



## letemfall (Apr 29, 2009)

Start with a GUN!!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Blind bag
waders
Waterproof gloves x 2


----------



## trentonbill (Jul 6, 2009)

Welcome to the addiction, as a somewhat new waterfowler (only 7 seasons) these are some essentials I have come across.

Waterproof case to hold cell phone, drivers license and car key
Ty-Raps and small branch trimmers for blind building and repair
I vacuum seal my Duck Stamp and licenses to keep dry
Fleece wader pants for colder weather.
Waterfowl ID guide just in case you have questions about birds you are seeing 
Good Luck


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

grul722 said:


> As a rookie this year, I am hoping to be able to hunt with some veterans.
> What are bare essentials that I should have?
> Thanks for the advice in advance.


 
A sense of humor and the knowlage that you don't have shoot a limit for it to be a good day to be hunting.


Jward


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

3 best things to have

1. An understanding/forgiving spouse

2. Lots of time off during the season

3. Deep pockets

Those 3 things and a half a brain can turn anyone into a prostaffer!!!!:evil:


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

money
time

you will drain your wallet, and use all of your vacation time. trust me.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Shotgun a pocket of shells and a pair of waders. a few decoys would be nice as well.


----------



## trentonbill (Jul 6, 2009)

GrizzlyBear said:


> 3 best things to have
> 
> 1. An understanding/forgiving spouse
> 
> ...


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Here are a few of my essentials..

Blind Bag

Calls with lanyard

gun

shells

waterproof coat

waders

camo head covering

ball cap

gloves if its cold

game tote

Decoys would be good, but if they have them, just observe and build off of what they don't have so you can contribute.

coffee

a snack to tide me over

Can of grizzly

and like others have said, the understanding and light-heartedness that a successful day in the blind doesn't have to mean shooting a limit of birds.


----------



## grul722 (Nov 12, 2008)

Number 1 I have.
It is the other two that I am still working on.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

1) A bunch of ducks
2) A really big stick or rock


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

waxico said:


> 1) A bunch of ducks
> 2) A really big stick or rock


is funny!


----------



## algonquin dave (Nov 26, 2005)

A Hunting partner with all that stuff!


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

algonquin dave said:


> A Hunting partner with all that stuff!


Best advice right there. Find someone with the equipment willing to take you out to learn what you think you need. Everyones needs are different. If you turn it into a want vs need it can get expensive. Anyone can kill ducks with a shotgun and some milk jugs painted black. If you can do that, this means you are well on your way to being a pro, as you learned the first valuable lesson, be where the birds are and want to be. If you find the hole they are using that day, you don't need much more than yourself your shotgun and a retriever or boat to retrieve if hunting water. If you end up like a lot of us, you take what you can get with what you have available, and love every minute of it. 

Bare Essentials, and this will help you contribute to a hunting partner and they will appreciate you contributing to the hunt. 

Some Decoys, whether it be a dozen hot buys from Cabellas or gararge sale specials. If goos hunting find some full bodies or shells, just have something. If layout hunting in a field get a layout blind, they are cheap at Rogers Sporting goods.com. Get a couple calls and a CD and practice. Learn the feeder chuckle as it might be easy to master for you and a lot of time having a good caller and a good chuckler can make a huge difference. 

Good Camo theat blends well in different areas. Good Waders so you can stay out as long as your host wants to. 

And if you can, find a few places to hunt around you and invite your host to help you out. A lot of times someone invites a newbie along and they ride coat tails for so long it gets old. Contribute, most are happy to help out with their own gear if you have a place to hunt. And likewise, don't let the host abuse your spot. 

Main thing you need to know, is be prepared. Be where the birds want to be, and the rest will come easy.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

GrizzlyBear said:


> 3 best things to have
> 
> 1. An understanding/forgiving spouse
> 
> ...


 
Man, thanks for bursting my bubble. I thought I was actually good at something.LOL! I've got #1 down, I guess I'll have to work on finding the half a brain thing.:help::lol:


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

gun, a call and then a place to hunt, shoot 20+ years ago when I started I did really well just past shooting, seen dekes on ebay, craigs list etc....recommend 870 express, IMO the best most trustworthy piece you can buy, mud, blood, ice, swamp water, shiawasse muck, paddle for canoe, beat the dog, dings and pings and paint, not the prettiest but still the first outta the cabinet.....and maybe a little bit of knowledge on what your shooting at....


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

gooseboy said:


> gun, a call and then a place to hunt, shoot 20+ years ago when I started I did really well just past shooting, seen dekes on ebay, craigs list etc....recommend 870 express, IMO the best most trustworthy piece you can buy, mud, blood, ice, swamp water, shiawasse muck, paddle for canoe, beat the dog, dings and pings and paint, not the prettiest but still the first outta the cabinet.....and maybe a little bit of knowledge on what your shooting at....


lol, straight and to the point.


----------



## pts (Dec 27, 2005)

A gun that fits you, it does not have to be a super black eagle or Beretta but somthing that works and you can shoot. (the better gun will come when you get hooked)

A boat or a dog. Getting a downed bird is difficult in a lot of areas that you hunt if you do not have one of these things, plus a dog will seal your fate as a duck hunter for life.

Good waterproof boots and clothing, nothing is worse then being cold, except being wet and cold.

A good sense of humor, you will make mistakes and probably fall in the water a few times.:yikes:


----------



## DuckMan87 (Jun 11, 2009)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> Shotgun a pocket of shells and a pair of waders. a few decoys would be nice as well.


 

just wanna add a pocket full of money as well...damn birds


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Common sense. 

No bird is worth risking your life.


----------



## Lake State M.I.Z. (Sep 9, 2008)

Well I'm new to the game myself. Last year was my first waterfowl year of my life. Started up here at school with a couple of guys that have been doing it a couple years. Like everyone's been saying, waterfowl hunting is like the heroin of drugs...it is addicting! I simply used my youth model 870 20 gauge last year, one of my friend's goose flutes and a primos duck call. I used to be exclusively a whitetail hunter but I can't get enough of waterfowl. Now I'm looking for that nice gun :lol:. Pay attention, help out, and don't be discouraged. In my opinion, the bare essentials would be a gun, license, waders, and some gas money to help out. Good luck and shoot straight!


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

One of the most important things you can have as a beginner wont cost you a cent if you plan on hooking up with others who are already in the game. That is, a willingness to learn.

Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

I have everything needed, well, maybe I need somethng else.:lol: Let the addiction begin. If I take a rookie hunting. I would recommend gun, shells,waders, and camo clothing (water proof, and warm if needed), license, coffee or drink and snacks. If you dont have the other gear, then you could always offer to help with gas or snacks.

I started twenty years ago, borrowing stuff from my brother and hunting with others. Now it has got crazy. Thousands of dollars in gear and about 20 dozen decoys etc. Have fun, it is a blast!


----------



## michigander88 (Aug 15, 2000)

jward said:


> A sense of humor and the knowlage that you don't have shoot a limit for it to be a good day to be hunting.
> 
> 
> Jward


How true, wish I know that when I got started 

MI88


----------

